# Mission Steep - Full Movie Online



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

vanner said:


> Latest Xavier de Le Rue and Sam Anthamatten movie on Vimeo. Out for 5 days only. Enjoy!
> 
> MISSION STEEPS - full movie on Vimeo


It's madness:blink:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

enjoyed it, but I liked White Noise and This Is My Winter more


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I can't watch him.... it's too much.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

corneilli said:


> It's madness:blink:


This is way beyond madness LOL


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Those were some insane lines


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Me 2*



F1EA said:


> I can't watch him.... it's too much.


FIEA I'm with you can't watch!!


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

7 hour ice climb for a 50 second free fall run...

They claim 55 degrees, which i know is way steep. Looks steeper than that in the video. Holy shit


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Who the fuck are these people? Chamonix looks like a good place to die.


----------

